# What shot to enter? [NoNames Photo Shoot]



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

After taking a dozen pictures I've narrowed it down to two I want to enter. I am in no way good at taking photos of fish so this took me ages and I had to remove his filter to get a good shot [he likes hiding behind it]

Lucky for me that made him angry enough at me to show his full fins c: 



















So what would you vote for? c: 
​


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

the second one!!!


----------



## PucknLoki (Sep 10, 2010)

I personally love the first <3


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I LOVE the first! So artsy!


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

the first! i like how half of him is in shadow


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

First!


----------



## ashleyy (Sep 10, 2010)

omg the first one is gorgeous!!!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Definately the first one  It's got a dark background which makes him pop, and the angle is less common looking than the second one. You can see him without anything infront of him, and the streaks of green foliage looks really cool.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I don't know but your betta is INCREDIBLE!!!!!


----------



## PwnCho (Jun 26, 2010)

The first one caught my eye first, and I enjoy the contrast I am seeing.

Personally I'd vote #1. :3


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks guys =D


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Definitely first, though both of them are jawdropping!


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Aw thanks nochoramet c:


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Agreed w/ others, #1. :3 VERY pretty picture.


----------

